# MN. NNL North model show *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

This was my first time at the show and it was as expected and more. I had a great time putting names to faces. A real pleasure meeting all those guys. About 380 registered models, I know there were more as some were on tables for show. Great builds great fun!



































































You can find the rest of the pictures at MY FOTKI



Chris


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

cool pix - thanks for posting


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Some interesting builds there. I like the Olds 442 station wagon!


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow. That's...that's...

I really gotta step up my game.


----------

